# Wyndham Scams.....  I Can Tell You Everything!



## wyndhamsucks.... (Apr 3, 2012)

Dont Fall For Updates....  In Room Visits That Require You To "come Back To My Office, Your Account Is Messed Up", Or The "who Did This To You", Or Your Not Enrolled Into Extraholidays????  Its All JUNK....  

R U N   A W A Y From Wyndham.....


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sensing some anti-Wyndham bias here...

Though nothing you said is new to this crew.  Still, refrain fom the vulgarity and you'll be taken a lot more seriously...


----------



## wyndhamsucks.... (Apr 3, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> I'm sensing some anti-Wyndham bias here...
> 
> Though nothing you said is new to this crew.  Still, refrain fom the vulgarity and you'll be taken a lot more seriously...



Thanks, sorry


----------



## wyndhamsucks.... (Apr 3, 2012)

wyndhamsucks.... said:


> Thanks, sorry



I worked for those crooks for 9 years


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 3, 2012)

edited.......


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Apr 3, 2012)

wyndhamsucks.... said:


> I worked for those crooks for 9 years


Welcome to our forum, then; and I hope they didn't completely rape your soul.  

Most of us know how manipulative the Wyndham sales people are.  I take it you worked for sales?  If so, I'm surprised you lasted 9 years there.  

Most of us who own or rent Wyndhams love using the resorts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2012)

wyndhamsucks.... said:


> I worked for those crooks for 9 years


They took away the great selling point of Platinum for us--unlimited free guest certificates.  We bought when they had it, then they took it away.

One of our guests went to Bonnet Creek and had to get the "parking pass."  She said no to the timeshare presentation, and a woman there named Katarina said, "You will be evicted from your unit, if you don't go on the presentation."  She called them repeatedly and told they not to use the amenities because they would not be allowed.  She said they were obligated to go on the tour, and refusing was reason for them to kick them out.  

The sales manager there was apologetic, but the guests were attempting to find somewhere else to stay, when they were asked to "leave."  They spent their entire first night trying to get another place to stay, and they couldn't find a thing with multiple bedrooms for their kids.  AWFUL woman.  I am posting her name here, in case anyone else has such a complaint, because Soba needs to know it's not just our guests getting hassled.  

Our guests decided to wait until someone asked them to go before they would scramble to find a place.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 3, 2012)

If the person has a reservation, there's ZERO reason for them to kick them out - except for vandalism. My suggestion would be to go higher up the corporate ladder. Talking to the Sales Manager is/was the best course of action.

TS


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 3, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ... One of our guests went to Bonnet Creek and had to get the "parking pass."  She said no to the timeshare presentation, and a woman there named Katarina said, "You will be evicted from your unit, if you don't go on the presentation."  ... Our guests decided to wait until someone asked them to go before they would scramble to find a place.



I have been subjected to variations of the above, yes, it now appears to spreading to other resorts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2012)

It's an abusive behavior from Katarina.  She wouldn't dare to try it on me.  I would have her strung up by her toes....no, I just would not rest until she was fired.  If I saw her again at Bonnet Creek, I would have a royal fit.  Pushiness is one thing, abuse is quite another.  It was awful for our guests, who didn't tell our daughter about it until after they were home.  Then Soba said she had complaints about Katarine before.....REALLY? Then why does she still work there?  Abusive people at Bonnet Creek.  Our guests would never buy, even if they liked the product now.  They hate Bonnet Creek, and I don't blame them.


----------



## Tia (Apr 3, 2012)

Wonderful sure sounds like harassment and fraud in sales technique doesn't it?


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 3, 2012)

that is very scummy.......
that salesperson should be fired - no question
aggressive selling is one thing .....but that behavior crossed way, way, way over the line


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey wyndhamsucks:

You might want to go to www.mywyndhamlawsuit.com   which is maintained by a former salesman when it comes back up and team up.

You might also want to take a  few hours and  read  hundreds of posts  here on the subject.

Unfortunately, here  you are preaching to the choir!

The  challenge is  to save the poor souls before they are enticed by a bribe (forbidden fruit)  to dance with the Wyndham Demons! 

Paco


----------



## ledaga (Apr 3, 2012)

I would sit right in their office and call corporate all the way to the CEO if necessary.  I carry a phone number with me at all times and I am not scared to use it in their presence.


----------



## Tia (Apr 4, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> ........
> The  challenge is  to save the poor souls before they are enticed by a bribe (forbidden fruit)  to dance with the Wyndham Demons!
> 
> Paco



It's worse then being enticed in this case if as described, threats like that are outrageous and surely boarder on illegal somehow.


----------



## momeason (Apr 4, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> They took away the great selling point of Platinum for us--unlimited free guest certificates.  We bought when they had it, then they took it away.
> 
> One of our guests went to Bonnet Creek and had to get the "parking pass."  She said no to the timeshare presentation, and a woman there named Katarina said, "You will be evicted from your unit, if you don't go on the presentation."  She called them repeatedly and told they not to use the amenities because they would not be allowed.  She said they were obligated to go on the tour, and refusing was reason for them to kick them out.
> 
> ...



Wow...This makes me glad I exchange to other resort systems. That is awful.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty sure that Ive had some troubles with the same sales person at Bonnet Creek.. She didn't appreciate it when after repeatedly saying "no" that I stood up and said in a calm, but loud enough voice for most of passerby's to hear "you want me to pay how many thousands for how many points, I can get that on Ebay for like Closing Costs LOL.. We were escorted rather quickly to gifting to receive our $100 Disney Bucks..

Had a pretty good "in room" chat with a Sales Rep in Vegas once, he walked in with a half dozen bagels and a Starbucks Gift Pack, introduced himself, said rather comically "you bought resale, you probably dont have any interest in what Im peddling, any questions I can answer about the area or the resort?" Once I was able to pick my jaw off the floor we had a rather interesting chat about Golf in the Area for the required 15 minutes.. And he still handed me the $50 Dining Card for the Paris' Buffet..

Robb


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Tia:

I was referring to OPs offer to help. The point I was trying to make is  most people here   are  educated/experienced some poorer (developer buyers) than others(resale buyers) or IMO  savvy   people who rent for $5.00/ 1,000 points! 

If OP  wants to help he needs to figure out  how to reach  bribees before being denuded and people in recission  period.

As far as BC could not really compose a response. Suffice it to say I would have gone back to reservation desk and   insist I talk with manager on duty. I would ask him  since I was checked in, credit card was on file and I had room "key"  was    swinging parking  chick  really serious  he was going to send goons up to break my door down, tasser me, then hog tie, toss on luggage cart and haul  to dumpster?

Paco


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 4, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Hey Tia:
> 
> I was referring to OPs offer to help. The point I was trying to make is  most people here   are  educated/experienced some poorer (developer buyers) than others(resale buyers) or IMO  savvy   people who rent for $5.00/ 1,000 points!
> 
> ...



No, National Harbor just posts one of their cleaning crew outside your door if they want you out before your scheduled departure date/time.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 4, 2012)

I was at Wyndham Grand Desert last week and my experience with the sales force was a pleasure...Clearly they wanted to sell me something and used the fact that Im just 115 points away from Gold to frame their pitch...He let me know that going for Platinum was not, in his opinion, worth the money,  but gold, since it would give me twice the guest certs, and unlimited transactions might be worth a look. Like the op I was presented with a foreclosure at significantly less than the going rate. and he offered to cut the interest rate if I was going to finance the purchase.... when I told him that I could buy a hell of a lot of guest certs for $15000, he said "fair enough" and that was the end. 

At National Harbor, last Thanksgiving it was a different pitch, but the same treatment; ...total respect for me and, my position.. and they took no for an answer. 

By the way, breakfast at Grand Desert, was not stale donuts and bad coffee..They had eggs, bacon, sausage, fresh fruit, juice and pretty good coffee...


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 5, 2012)

We did an owners update on Kauai last week and they were great. Rep showed us a unit, talked about Hawaii and offered a eoy unit combined with a pic to take us to the new silver level.  We declined and were outta ther in 30 minutes.  Very professional and pleasant.  Coffee and snacks.
We also did an owners update on Waikiki  2 weeks prior and had a similar experience.  
No pressure no worries


----------



## ronparise (Apr 5, 2012)

Id like to get back to the ops post

He says " Wyndham Scams..... I Can Tell You Everything! "

Here on TUG I think the consensus is that the Wyndham product is a good one, in spite of the fact that some of the VIP benefits have been taken away. But the sales force can be a problem, and some of their lies are probably encouraged by management to make more sales. We know the retail price is too high and we know the sales operation is high pressure, and we know that some sales people will lie.....and we know we can buy on the secondary market......I dont want to defend Wyndham, or justify their sales operation,  but is any of this really a scam?...Dont they deliver exactly what was promised?

So this is directed at the op...What scams?  tell me something I dont know!


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Apr 5, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Id like to get back to the ops post
> 
> He says " Wyndham Scams..... I Can Tell You Everything! "
> but is any of this really a scam?...Dont they deliver exactly what was promised?


...not such a good way to pose the question.  I think much is implied and even promised by Wyndham sales associates that never makes it into the actual sales contract.  What is delivered is what is in the actual contract and papers are included to exclude any such promises made by anyone outside of that contract.  The process is designed to take advantage of those who know nothing about timeshares and are confused by all the facts thrown at them and builds tension/anxiety in them to get it done - without applying reason.  

Isn't it a scam to imply that right of first refusal conveys added value?  Isn't it a scam to imply that Wyndham will help (make it easy) to rent out one's unit to defray expenses?  Just as it was a scam back when I first purchased and was told that a timeshare is real estate and will always increase in value over time.  We felt very safe with our  "investment" decision.  

Yes, we signed a contract that word for word excluded what was promised to us by the sales associate.  We were idiots and Wyndham sales never tried to scam us... right.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 5, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> ...not such a good way to pose the question.  I think much is implied and even promised by Wyndham sales associates that never makes it into the actual sales contract.  What is delivered is what is in the actual contract and papers are included to exclude any such promises made by anyone outside of that contract.  The process is designed to take advantage of those who know nothing about timeshares and are confused by all the facts thrown at them and builds tension/anxiety in them to get it done - without applying reason.
> 
> Isn't it a scam to imply that right of first refusal conveys added value?  Isn't it a scam to imply that Wyndham will help (make it easy) to rent out one's unit to defray expenses?  Just as it was a scam back when I first purchased and was told that a timeshare is real estate and will always increase in value over time.  We felt very safe with our  "investment" decision.
> 
> Yes, we signed a contract that word for word excluded what was promised to us by the sales associate.  We were idiots and Wyndham sales never tried to scam us... right.



Legally, a scam?  In most, if not all states, probably not.  You are mostly talking to ethics in sales.  Material misrepresentation in the sales process could be in some or all states.  The problem here is that the Consumer Protection laws may or may not be being enforced in the way they were designed.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe Im jaded by my years of experience in life generally, and in particular by the time Ive spent on both sides of a sales desk, but I think it would be a scam if I was promised a contract with ROFR provisions and there and it wasnt there, or if I was promised a resort in Orlando, and there wasnt one.  

I recently rented a week to someone that had been scammed before they met me. They had paid for a weeks rental. They had pictures of the property and an address and their written confirmation. When they showed up to check in it turned out it was a private home, and the owners were not the folks that rent the place....Thats a scam.

But what is or isnt a scam isnt important to my question of the OP...we know that there are scummy salesmen (and woman) and we know they make up problems to scare us into buying, and we suspect they tell their lies with the full knowledge and support of top management. We know marketing is 50%-60% of the retail price quoted, and we know the interest rate they charge is way too high and we know we can buy the same stuff for pennies on the dollar. We know about point inflation and we know that VIP benefits have been taken away from us...We know a lot here...The question is: what dont we know

What I want is for the op to make good on his promise...tell me everything...or at least tell me something I dont know....lets get specific


----------

